# New Glass Tanks - They Look Good. And CHEAP!



## Triangulum (Apr 30, 2006)

Heres a link to them on ebay. 

delivery is only 5er aswell.

Good bargain if you ask me.

Anybody have one of these, they look pretty new to me.

Glass Reptile Vivarium 50 x 30 x 40cm on eBay, also, Reptiles, Pet Supplies, Home Garden (end time 26-Mar-08 19:15:00 GMT)

Scott


----------



## SimonB (Jan 31, 2008)

Like the look of them!


----------



## PendleHog (Dec 21, 2005)

Strange that the Buy It Now ones are pick up only but the auction ones are £5.00 delivery!


----------



## Triangulum (Apr 30, 2006)

Yeah, i noticed that?
Thinks its to lure them in.


----------



## boywonder (Mar 10, 2008)

they seem really cheap for other stuff too i'm after 3 heat mats, cheapest price i'd found was £13 EACH this guys got them for £8.50 inc p&p do people think its all Taiwanese knock off junk or the real deal. i,ve emailed him about the brand but as yet no reply


----------



## Asha (Mar 21, 2007)

Never seen those rubber-type heatmats he's selling before? 
"Reptipet Reptile Accessory"? and apparently moisture & splash resistant?

Heat Mat IPX4 20W 20x35cm on eBay, also, Reptiles, Pet Supplies, Home Garden (end time 31-Mar-08 19:17:55 BST)


----------



## boywonder (Mar 10, 2008)

the guy just replyed, he said the mats are made especialy for him and the manufacturer also makes them for several big reptile componys i,m not sure weather to risk it. i need 3 11"x11" mats and if i get them off him i'll save at least a tenner what do you lot think?


----------



## Triangulum (Apr 30, 2006)

I would go for it mate.
If its dodgy, keep all receipts and paypal payments on hand just incase.

Why are they so cheap though?


----------



## Young_Gun (Jan 6, 2007)

I shall be orderin a load of stuff on Monday so I shall let people know if nobody else buys stuff before then 

With ebay and paypal bein used though, basically no chance of you bein ripped off, if you don't receive the goods then you raise a dispute and get a refund.


----------



## boywonder (Mar 10, 2008)

i wasn't worried about not receiving them it was the fact that they could burn out early or each one heat up to a different temp when used with one stat. i think i'd rather spend another tenner an get some ultratherm ones that have a good reputation fpr reliability, what can i say, i'm a big chicken


----------



## Young_Gun (Jan 6, 2007)

boywonder said:


> i wasn't worried about not receiving them it was the fact that they could burn out early or each one heat up to a different temp when used with one stat. i think i'd rather spend another tenner an get some ultratherm ones that have a good reputation fpr reliability, what can i say, i'm a big chicken


Ultratherm, exo terra, microclimate, cobra mats all come from the same factories in the US, they are just rebadged.


----------



## boywonder (Mar 10, 2008)

the guy said his were his own brand he also said they were made in the factory where the big boys got theirs made. however, not all heatmats are made equal. i have some old t-rex ones and they all put out different temps even when on the same stat. exo-terra ones are in a different outer cover and come in 2 heats and ultratherm are the most consistent regarding manufacturer tolerances, but this guys stuff looks good in the pics i'm just not sure, i'll be putting at least £500 worth of gecko on each mat and wouldn't want to cook any lol


----------



## Asha (Mar 21, 2007)

from the pictures they look like Pennine heatmats


----------



## boywonder (Mar 10, 2008)

Asha said:


> from the pictures they look like Pennine heatmats


i thought they looked like cobra ones:mf_dribble:


----------



## boywonder (Mar 10, 2008)

i'll find out tomorrow lol, i bought three mats at dinner time today:mf_dribble:


----------



## biscuitman (Mar 14, 2007)

My mate got one of these vivs randomly from a local aquarium shop, he keeps a hogg in his. I have to say I'm very impressed with his, not the best build quality but he got his for under £40 which I think is a bargain!


----------



## exoticsandtropics (Mar 11, 2007)

hey check out the clearseal aquariums page they are basically these vivs if not they give better pics at least. word up chouch time


----------



## boywonder (Mar 10, 2008)

well the three heat mats came today, not quite what i was expecting, they are one sided only, backed in white very thin pvc stuff, they get realy hot too, i plugged all 3 into a 4 way n plugged that into the mains, put a yellow pages on top of each and used a digital temp guage to see if they were all putting out the same heat(put the temp probe between the mat and the yelow pages), they got up to 50c in about an hour, thats realy realy hot for a heat mat, so a stat is an absolute must with these mats, maybe they're more energy efficient? 
this is the mat link
Heat Mat 14W 28x28cm on eBay, also, Reptiles, Pet Supplies, Home Garden (end time 14-Apr-08 16:15:31 BST)

and this is the shop
eBay.co.uk Shop - AquaPet Discount Aquatics: Heat Mats Cables: Heat Mat IPX4 30W 30x50cm, Heat Mat IPX4 20W 20x35cm


----------



## exoticsandtropics (Mar 11, 2007)

woo, blimey thats bloomin hot! yeah good stat needed! i know where you can get them LOL!!!


----------



## BecciBoo (Aug 31, 2007)

Asha said:


> Never seen those rubber-type heatmats he's selling before?
> "Reptipet Reptile Accessory"? and apparently moisture & splash resistant?
> 
> Heat Mat IPX4 20W 20x35cm on eBay, also, Reptiles, Pet Supplies, Home Garden (end time 31-Mar-08 19:17:55 BST)


We use these (or something similar) at work...there pretty good! We have them cos they can be used under vet bed (moisture resistant) with sick furry animals as well as with any reptiles that come in


----------



## boywonder (Mar 10, 2008)

i bet the rubber heat mats would be good for frog keepers or lizards that like it realy humid like day geckos


----------

